# 2016.5 Cruze LT - Siren Red Tintcoat Photos



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice pics. Looks more autumn mettallic then sire red. Like it. Think Im gonna wait on a hatchback or maybe a wagon will be designed.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Nice pics. Looks more autumn mettallic then sire red. Like it. Think Im gonna wait on a hatchback or maybe a wagon will be designed.


Me too. Maybe even end up getting a Malibu.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Like the wheels. I bet that color in the sun will turn some heads! The flop on those style lines should be great.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

its a syn said:


> Like the wheels. I bet that color in the sun will turn some heads! The flop on those style lines should be great.


Looks good in red hot too.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe I'm the odd ball out but I like the old body style better.....


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

cruze01 said:


> Maybe I'm the odd ball out but I like the old body style better.....


I hated it at first. I think you have to check one of these out in person to really appreciate the style.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I like that color, and I like the new design. I think the new grill looks pretty cool. Looking forward to seeing some of these modded.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't like the fact that they did away with the Eco version ... Then again, I won't be buying another one for awhile now :sad: **** Camaro!


----------



## jbaltodano (Jul 30, 2013)

Agreed. I had a 2014 Chevy Cruze and when i looked at the new one it has to grow on you.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like the new design borrowed my *RS *badge placement idea.


----------



## Cheeney87 (May 21, 2016)

Well I just picked up my 2016 limited cruze last Thurs with the siren red tint coat. I liked my body style better than the new























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

